# 1994 Ford F350 Diesels



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys i'm really new here so forgive me if something like this has already been posted but my dad and I are looking at buying a truck from a concrete company it's a 94 f350 diesel flatbed. Currently i don't know the milage but I know it was a work truck for the company and was used more so for local deliveries. I get the price for it on monday but i wanted to check from you guys if anyone had any experience with this era trucks. The main questions i have are: 

First how good would this truck be for plowing if anyone has plow experience with this year of truck any comments are appreciated 

Second is there any ways to tell just by looking if this truck has the plow prep on it. I still really don't know what exactly the plow prep is but i've heard from other posts that on ford diesels it is very important. Is there something that tells you in words or is there something that can be measured if it has the plow prep built in. And if it doesn't have the plow prep is it possible to get it on this truck after so much time 

Thirdly is there any things i should be looking out for in this truck problem areas and such

Thanks guys i really appreciate your input
i'll also upload some pictures of the truck tomorrow


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

4x4? Auto or manual? Don't worry about the plow prep with that truck. It will do it just fine. I bought a truck that used to belong to a rock quarry, it was beat and I kept it for a month. That was the only Chevy I ever owed.


----------



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a manual an update is he wants 2k for it and i'll have some pictures tomorrow


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

sounds like a good price..dont expect that truck to be a powerhouse.. i think 94s were the idi's ....no turbo


----------



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

power and torque wise how will it to compare to a 97' f 350 i've hauled some things with the 97 so do you think it'll be less/more powerful or is it too close that it won't make much of a difference


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

if its a 94 with a stick, Im pretty sure that will be a DI....first year of the powerstroke. If I remember correctly, the autos were IDI and the sticks were DI turbo. 

We used to have a F-Superduty wrecker of that era, and it was ok. Certainly not a powerhouse when compaired to the 97 we had at the same time, but it will do the job.

For 2k, as long as it runs good and isnt beat to death its a good deal.


----------



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll have some pictures up later today they moved it into the parking lot so i can get some good shots of it


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Cement/quary trucks.... Run like hell. The rock dust get's into everything and wears it out.


----------



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

mnglocker its not for a ready mix plant or actual plant it's a delivery truck for pre cast concrete like parking blocks and things like that. But i do see what your saying


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

in 94 you could get a turbo as a factory option on the IDI you can tell these by a badge under the f250/f350 emblem on the fender that says turbo diesel, now 94.5 they came out with the power stroke and you can tell these with a badge in the same place that say's power stroke turbo diesel and that is the DI 7.3 this was the diesel motor that changed the diesel light truck industry forever. at the time the power stroke came out it was almost double the H/P and torque as the two other big truck makers. I own 2 95 f250 with 7.3 power strokes in them and they make one hell of a plow truck and their are performance parts such as chips, exhaust systems, and air intake's that will wake them up big time. the 94.5, 95 96 97 had the same 7.3 power stroke turbo diesel engine in them so if its a early 94 diesel you are looking at like I think it is from the pic's, no it will not be as fast or strong as the 97 you drove but it will be a good plow truck Hope I could help


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

You still haven't stated if it's a 4x4 or a 2x4. The later will suck big time with duelies for pushing traction. Also, what kind of plowing are you looking to do? Residentials won't be fun with that wide bed hitting crap and blocking your view. However, that would be bomb'diggity for lots, so long as it's a 4x4.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks like a 2wd. for 2k it looks decent. it would be good for commercial lots.


----------



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

The flat bed part is actually what drew our attention because in the summer my dad and i when he's off we put in concrete driveways for friends and other people who are refered to us. 

It is 2x4 and we'll probably be mostly residential with maybe 1 small lot, so the bed could become a problem but my dad still has to drive it to see if he thinks it'll be okay for driveways

it's also got 168k on it i forgot to throw that in the other posts


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Mattruck1992;1017535 said:


> The flat bed part is actually what drew our attention because in the summer my dad and i when he's off we put in concrete driveways for friends and other people who are refered to us.
> 
> It is 2x4 and we'll probably be mostly residential with maybe 1 small lot, so the bed could become a problem but my dad still has to drive it to see if he thinks it'll be okay for driveways
> 
> it's also got 168k on it i forgot to throw that in the other posts


The miles are low enough, but the 2x4 would kill the deal for me for plowing, especially in a dually. There's not enough ground pressure on the rear tires for addequate traction to push snow and as soon as you got enough weight on the back visability would be an even bigger *****.


----------



## Mattruck1992 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks i will keep that in mind and will give you guys some updates on weather i'm getting closer to getting it or not


----------

